# diver decoys



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting them the next time they go on sale, I like how the white wings show up good across the water. Any thoughts/brands?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

With divers I mix and match. I have some g&h, herters, flambeau, etc.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

G&H are my fave. You're getting what you pay for with them, but they are a darn good quality deke, so that means they are a little more spendy. I can't say that I have every had a brand of diver deke that I really had a problem with. Some of them I personally think have gotten a little weird with their paint and unrealistic colors, but on divers I don't think that will be a big issue.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

My favorite diver dekes are the ones I get at garage sales cheap with no paint left or anything, take em home, get em prepped and primed and get out the air brush and I have new diver dekes super cheap.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Does it take some decent art skill to make a good looking air brushed deke? I've thought about trying it, but I'm art skills peaked out in about 1st grade.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah its tough!
black stripe, white middle, black stripe!
you dont need second grade art class.


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

ghg thats all you need


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for the help guys, sounds like G&H are the favorites, I'll have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Herters for me...I'm sure it's just me but mine tend to take a BB or 2...


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think herters look as good, but does it matter to the ducks.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, it is always a good idea to have a diver deke that can take a pellet or two if they have to. I've missed a fair number of shots over the years because I would have had to shoot my decoys to shoot the duck.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

GHG makes awesome diver decoys...

They make Goldeneye, Bufflehead, Redhead, Canvasback.

ALso i think Flambeau might make some alright looking diver decoys


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

ITS JUST LIKE FISHING LURES, THEYRE DESIGNED TO CATCH OR "BAG" A HUNTER INSTEAD OF A DUCK OR FISH. ANYTHING WILL WORK AS LONG AS U HAVE A LOT OF THEM AND SPREAD THEM OUT RIGHT. BY THE TIME THEY REALIZE THEY ARE FLAMBEAU INSTEAD OF HERTERS OR REAL BIRDS THEY ARE WITHIN 30 YDS AND ITS TOO LATE ANYWAY. BUT DONT GET ME WRONG IM JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND IF I HAVE THEM $$$ I BUY THE MORE DETAILED DEKES, BUT I DONT KNOW WHY??? OH YEAH BECAUSE IM OBSESSED!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I DIDNT KNOW G/H MADE GOLDENEYES! ILL HAVE TO CHECK THEM OUT.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

...Keyboard busted?


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah, I refuse to take advice from someone who can't move their pinky 3/8th of an inch.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

AND I REFUSE TO TAKE ANY CRAP FROM PEOPLE THAT GET ANNOYED BY MY FONT. GET OVER IT GEEZ, THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT DIVER DEKES. :eyeroll:


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I hate to say it, but he's right. So it's decided, I should go with herter's or greenhead gear?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

greenhead gear!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

ID GO WITH GREENHEAD GEAR ALSO


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, I know that I've slammed GHG goose decoys. But We have 20+ dozen GHG duck decoys and they hold up really well. But I also have to say Cabelas RealImage are The best looking yet. And They hold up well also. Only problem is they dont have a selection of species to choose from. So I would go with GHG if you want more than just bluebills.


----------

